# three different emulsions don't know which to use?



## F13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey friends getting into my first high resolution print so I thought Id ask here first. I have 3 different emulsions... TEXTIL PHU, Grafic HU and Grafic PS2 Blue. Ill be printing on 305 screens and a follow up question is will my 500watt halogen lamp be enough to put the detail into the screens or am I just wasting My time with that lamp?

Thank you for any feedback!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

For time buy an exposure calculator. It better to test than giving you a number, because there is 2 much parameters. 

Emulsion choice should be based on substract to print and ink kind

What will you printing on ? Garment ? 
If yes I will choose the one with the most solid content


----------



## F13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Im printing a photo quality print on a black hoodie. the graphic HU says its for high resolution But the TEXTIL PHU was recommended for faster exposure and it says it has high solid content, I just can't find any info on the TEXTIL PHU to see about exposure time.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Graphic PU would be better for your weak light, as photopolymere emulsion expose faster.

Get an epxosure calculator, it is very handy you will use once each time you change mesh size or emulsion
Calculate Exposure | Printwear


----------



## F13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright so I Downloaded and printed out an exposure calc. My 500 watt light sits 31 inches above the screen. I went with the diagonal length of the screen to hopefully make the light exposure even. If thats too far whats the better distance? Ok, so I used the graphic HU and with 2 coats on each side and thoroughly dried I exposed at intervals of 3-3 min, 3-2 min, and 4-1 min. The top 3 exposed but the rest didn't. When spring the screen out a lot of the screen calc didn't hold? In other words it washed out... this emulation is going on a year old so Im guessing its the age of it? Im gonna try my new emulation tonight TEXTIL PHU and see what it does.. Ill be guessing with it as I can't find any exposure time references with it. Says its fast exposure with high solids.


----------



## EZTeesArt (Sep 19, 2013)

I know this thread has been dead for a while, but just thought I'd chime in case anyone else comes across this: You can't "download and print out" an exposure calculator and have it work, unless by "print out" you mean you have an imagesetter and are making real photographic films, and you have a densitometer and have calibrated the imagesetter. Basically, no one in the industry has that anymore.
Your inkjet or whatever can not print specific densities onto film. It can't get within a mile of doing that.
You need to purchase an exposure calculator. The standard cheap one that does the trick is the Stouffer 21-step:
Stouffer Industries
Which can be ordered directly from Stouffer for cheap. There are lots of others out there with more bells and whistles - halftones and resolution tests and such.


----------

